# Google Earth+Google Sky+ Simulador de voo



## Vince (22 Ago 2007 às 20:30)

Saiu uma nova versão do Google Earth que tem um Sky View espectacular.
http://earth.google.com/sky/index.html




> This version adds a substantial new feature (many are calling it Google Sky) which lets you not only look down on the Earth, but also look up at the night sky and see the starry heavens through the perspective of the world's most powerful telescopes. You simply click on a button at the top center of the new version and it switches to this new mode. Then, you can use the same type of navigation as always in Google Earth to zoom in and look at the stars, galaxies, nebulas, etc. of the universe. You also see a new set of layers on the bottom left which let you show/hide the constellations, and take tours of famous collections of amazing sights in the heavens like the Andromeda Galaxy, the Horsehead Nebula, the Ring Nebula, etc. Not only that, but you can use the same tools of Google Earth to placemark your own favorite places and share them with others. Simply click on the same control button in the upper center to switch back to Earth viewing.
> 
> http://gearthblog.com/



Dois videos a explicar as novidades:


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 02:08)

*Re: Google Earth + Google Sky*

*AS ESTRELAS AO ALCANCE DE TODOS *



> Depois da Terra, o céu. A partir de agora 200 milhões de galáxias e mais de cem milhões de estrelas podem ser vistos, de forma gratuita, a três dimensões e ao detalhe no ecrã de um computador.
> 
> A simulação de uma viagem espacial é a última novidade disponibilizada pelo gigante dos motores de busca, o Google, através do programa Google Earth. Além da cartografia do planeta, passa a ser possível ver as estrelas de perto através de uma ferramenta a que foi dada o nome de Sky.
> 
> ...


Fonte: DN


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: Google Earth + Google Sky*

Já experimentei e para iniciantes e grande público está de facto excelente


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2007 às 13:44)

*Re: Google Earth+Google Sky...+ Simulador de voo*

Pois é, o Google fez mais uma das suas...

Depois de ter sido anunciado a nova versão do Google Earth cuja principal novidade seria o Google Sky, descobriu-se agora que esta versão tem um _Easter Egg_, uma funcionalidade escondida.

Se clicarem nas teclas CTRL+ALT+A acedem a um simulador de voo, com dois aviões disponíveis, um F16 ou um SR22

Alcantara - Lisboa





Fui de avião para lanchar com o Rog ao norte da Madeira





*Bons voos !*


*Teclas de controlo:*

http://earth.google.com/intl/en/userguide/v4/flightsim/index.html

A página em português deveria ser esta, mas há um erro qualquer e aparece noutra lingua:
http://earth.google.com/intl/pt/userguide/v4/flightsim/index.html

Tradução Google:
http://translate.google.com/transla...com/intl/sp/userguide/v4/flightsim/index.html


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2007 às 20:01)

*Re: Google Earth+Google Sky...+ Simulador de voo*



Vince disse:


> Fui de avião para lanchar com o Rog ao norte da Madeira



Bem captado, algures em Santana... 
Pegando na dica, e falando de aviação, curiosamente, o concelho de santana chegou a ser alvo de estudo aquando da ampliação do aeroporto como uma localização alternativa deste. Ficou por terra, e um dos argumentos, concerteza existiram outros, foi a frequência relativamente alta com que esta parte da Madeira tem nevoeiro ao longo do ano!


----------

